# Silver Zinc plating



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am going to be getting a pair of Slotted rotors for my Sentra and right now the company im going with iRotors is offering silver zinc plating for free ($25 value supposedly). What advantages or disadvantages are there with this setup?? 

They have crossdrilled/slotted rotors in stock but i heard about the cracking with crossdrilled, so im gonna go with just Slotted rotors. I do have to wait 3-4 days for these though. 

Thanks for your answers guys


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I have slotted and cross drilled Brembo's from Fastbrakes.. the cracking can occur under extreme EXTREME racing conditions, but it's not common on street applications... I highly doubt you will have any problems.. The plating will keep the edges (non-surface) areas from rusting...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Zinc plating will keep the hat from rusting (much). It's an aesthetic benefit, no performance enhancement.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Zinc plating will keep the hat from rusting (much). It's an aesthetic benefit, no performance enhancement. *


Okay cool, this is good to hear. I wasnt expecting this to be a performance enhancement, just was unsure of what it was. Once again, you guys saved the day.


----------

